# There's a little greenie in all of us.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdThgnQAAJPfgAASQOeAGL0gFAA//9/gQAL9lWslDQDVT8JHqTwo/VMIDQBoARMAgEjJND1DQA0BhoZDTJoBiGmmjQ0YJTQhGkxGQIjTRoMCIGnArweg3o7CTev+iPRHl+/V/Oy/KjBchfr4f6uZ5CnoEGU+nEmRSb6KU8vm0TBFxScOzgwx9jWMMKEuiHFXE03s2jZi9ixcM2O4oCnVJoAoiUAhx12eGTXd9BC+HL55JRRSuD58YOfs85XsOi9ZxOSzyumFW0GY8BKbVSSWXAIedd+kA0wsZhreRDtUg4MqLXaZ77m2OFcdSPBxkhYOw4kg90GCz7Wdo9vGuVA6grrPbEz51CGivfXlUPrA1uXglZnCVYRZ94pMVd8WbshnMei+9KKB2dP5oIE6SHSgrLVIcrUkgBvy5Kb8uOia4S1Iy+uLlUZyUZJAHF9km4KBoNi3NWfnAcKlLuW8Cdjx1HngBmE/avGThs9MUEgZNotonpvyvvibYkXa2jlek8NvmLEamuPfmgV5GL99QB4xkfU8AtDpo3yfjKPlMz9av1GpR03umoxOedFlplNRCkphaUjC681B1pvqca0AIC4maPDp0Qk3Qh9cA6JIy5GZZlLplZq66WpSxbtAiFEexjFNHELnUecBFZgzq+xagsCyIhYTMURCCHlO7pkhUg5y8IXYo46hpRIwkzp6yTJKcRHXUKJsbs+DHTXTjyNnTZ2XT5T+UvgcIaTlTCHMyOhbQtQZRINEkDvO+MM2qZlaYsMfkwS1BuJFeHKAmqZxW7plS9Cv1Ye2HHGlqpvHd9jPSuigg3r25vqY1HuUcsbuw9nCSp1yf1d7rlhj2438VaVwzyacnz5PVmNhZptFQyNHgHSRkH1ngml8Tw/GMFOGkfufGnnQqUOcZFVJmu6yTMVpglxvpeUWaiHk/4u5IpwoSGpwwToA


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

What a shame, we used to walk the banks for tennis balls when we were young takkers but that is ridiculous, i recently heard the lake is closed and will be cleaned up but with the ammount of debris that will sink it will make it hard... I noticed they remove trolleys from the lake, is that a Government thing or supermarkets getting there hard earned dosh back ( was told about 1k per trolley to replace, still find that hard to believe! )

Well done mate...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

You shoulda seen it the day after the storm mate, I couldnt believe the mess that was there.

After seeing your pics it's kinda hard to believe you can do this there.























































I hope my little buddies dont eat too much of the crap that went in there, I hope they are all ok.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, that's ugly, quite impressive in a way, never seen such a slick of crud in my life, top effort to take out what you did mate. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Terrible......

Is this kind of thing more prevalent in certain states?

I've never seen anything quite like that before. :shock:


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Red,

Those photos could be used to good effect to lobby council to install some kind of gross pollutant trap....

Cheers,

RH


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

thats really sad. how r they gona clean up the stuff thats sunk.

Jay


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

they are some shocking photo's Leigh! shame to see it like that!


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

that lakes gotta be labrador heaven. look at all those balls. fetch boy, fetch! :wink:

its a shocker that people leave their crap everywhere.

on new years day i took my kids up to the oval at the local school to kick a ball around, ride their bikes and fly a kite. on the oval were heaps of discarded beer and 'pre mix' bottles, many smashed and broken glass everywhere. discarded fireworks, smoke packets etc littered the oval everywhere. now i can appreciate having a good time on new years eve, but for god sake pick up your crap, and have the common sense not to smash bottles on a kids school oval! :evil: :evil: fair dinkum it really pissed me off.

The thing that made it worse was that there was an EMPTY rubbish bin about 50 metres away.

I spent about half an hour picking up as much of the broken glass as i could, but had to stop after cutting myself several times. (footnote.. smashed corona bottles are bloody sharp!)..

End of rant :roll: :wink:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Red
To get back to your question "Anyone else doing the same?", you can be assured that we'll be out in the Noosa River cleaning up as we do every Clean-up Australia Day and on many other occasions throughout the year. A bunch of us here, including quite a few yakkers, have use of a council-funded tinny which we use to "patrol" the river and do clean-ups on a volunteer basis.
There are some unexpected benefits for the volunteers, such as lures, fishing gear, ten dollar bills, etc which we find on our patrols.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

can I have my Ball back Mister?  

sorry but I just couldn't resist that

thanks Red: shows how a wash-out can alert us all to this unfortunately ever growing problem
most of todays youth just doesn't give a dam ( I say most )
that's why it's up to us adults to pick-up where and when we can ( keep up the good work men)
why all the Balls? That's amazing.
When Rover grows tired of the game are the kids too lazy to fetch
Dad' ll buy us a new one, we'll just say some big kids stole it.
come on guys' lets go spin some street signs around and confuse the crap out of all the Canberra tourists :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZcWlzYAACRfgAASUKeACpQiPCo/7/8gMAC5qMaaDQAyaAyNNDE0YRJjUaDRoDQAANGgiYKNT0yTEaZMgxMnqGIIMbYJsHf97mzjDHKSJxzy0Euy6wIhOeU2gt1BXRnRomT9LZtSBlgiHi1b1CIuTAw+QIA7jaMhVgRVYPfRVu81QM97Fgl1BPwNcUuhANWWQ8pvZzurJC2IiK3gNGo5RF506OBNkhjfnK7rltx2prbYhVK6c0FAerFIjANwgSDTQkVo/F3JFOFCQlxaXNg=


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I also suffer from the habit of cleaning other peoples crap ie picking up stray bottles and platic bags when paddling past etc.

I picked up this plastic mt franklin bottle last time i was up in Lake Conjola. I went about my way again when 2 minutes later the girlfriend lobs her sx48 straight into my yak (have to school her some more in the art of casting)... thought her lure leader got tangled on the bottle. After closer inspection the bottle had fishing line wrapped around it... turns out this fishing line was still in the water... pulled that in and it was tied to some rope with some weight to it. I figured it was someones secret crab pot and being the honest person I am let the bottle go (dont tell green peace!!!) and took off in a jiffy hoping I wouldnt be labelled a poacher :lol:

Perhaps an AKFF co-op during clean up australia day - can tow a bag or basket to put crap from waterways in.

Cheers 
OD


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

When I looked at the top 2 of ya pics, Redphoenix, I couldn't really see what ya were making the fuss about. Jus looks like me local creek to me, only more so.

With the 3rd pic, the one of ya yak with its load, all I can say is no one will every accuse you of having no balls when it comes to yakking.

Someone asked where all the balls came from? Redphoenix, you were spot on about the puppy dog brigade. What needs to be said is why the balls remained behind. Obviously, with cod in the lake as big as in the pics, little puppy swims out to get ball, slurp, little puppy gone, ball still on water.

Today while driving down a major road, I noticed a teenager standing by the side of the road looking a bit hesitant. Up to no good? Not at all. A large palm frond or similar was on the road and a traffic hazzard. When no cars were coming, he raced out on the road and dragged it off. I almost turned around to go back and thank him but I didn't, lazy bugger I am. So, there are good kids (and adults) around.

To everyone who has picked up rubbish which was not of their making (or their family's), GOOD ON YA!!!!


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

After checking the local government website re: the closure of Lake Tuggeranong - the statement said "it should be open for the weekend" - that must of been a pretty big should as the lake is still full of rubbish.

As I was setting up Jaffa for a quick paddle- some gents pulled up with a rather large boat and what seemed to be half a tinny with floats either side and mesh enclosure. One of the blokes (cleaning contractors)informed me that the lake was closed - after muttering some obscenities - I thanked them and launched I paddled along the waters edge and saw the first casuality - a carp of about 1.5kg -then paddled back the other way and saw the decomposing carcass of a yellowbelly - for the first time in ages I felt physically sick and proceeded to paddle back to the boat ramp.

One of the contractors informed me there were signs up stating the lake was closed for the removal of debris - I looked at him and said where!!
as you look down the waters edge along the boat ramp there are 2 signs that are easily visible a third sign which is position 90deg to the other 2 facing towards the reeds - had an A4 piece of paper in a plastic sleeve - saying closed due to removal of debris - if this bloke had not pointed it out - I doubt that I or others would ever see it.

The contractor also stated it would be at least another week before the lake would be open again :evil: he did say that over the last few days him and his offsider had seen plenty of healthy looking fish -??Redfin??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Very good point Leigh - about the state of health - re: fish - we will have to wait and see


----------

